# Just enjoying the day



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried something new today and gave Jenny a trim on the deck outside. I'm still pretty new to the grooming thing so I wasn't sure how it would go. But bless her heart she was so good. Not to mention it sure was easy to clean up lol. 

After we were done we hung out for a while in the yard. I got some pics (okay maybe quite a few lol) and thought I'd share some of them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Looks like she had a wonderful day! She looks like she is laughing in one pic and singing in another. It's lovely to be having nice weather again.
_


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

She's so lovely and beautiful!! She does look like she's laughing and singing! 

Happy Jenny is happy.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a few more. Its 32 C here with a humidex that would make it a lot hotter. They are talking about it breaking records for this time of year.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Ruth and Spoospirit. My husband thinks she is proud of herself with her new haircut lol. She was sure enjoying the sun shine.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

She's so cute!! It makes me want to hug her!! :love2:

Oh, I just read that you began grooming her yourself, you did a great job! Was it hard?
I'll be doing that soon too and I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am over the moon with her pigment and how her chest has developed. It is looking more like her Mother's every time I see her. She has a lot of breadth of chest. Yes, it has been stinking hot here too, but it looks like ?Jenny is oblivious and enjoying herself in spite of the heat. I must say too, you are doing an incredible job of their grooming and I see an improvement every time you do them! Kudos to you!!! Hopefully her smile is saying: I have a secret! Wait till you see!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Who is her mother, Cherie? Holly? She looks a lot like her. 

So you can get hot weather there too! But I still envy you, we have 39 C right now. *melts*


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruth said:


> Who is her mother, Cherie? Holly? She looks a lot like her.
> 
> So you can get hot weather there too! But I still envy you, we have 39 C right now. *melts*


Yes Ruth. Betty-Jo and Betty are litter sisters out of Holly and Dugan's first litter. I was speaking to Deb on the phone this afternoon and said exactly that! I cannot get over how much she has begun to look like her Mother. She has a much better topline than her Mom (they all do) and her pigment recovers from winteritis better than her Mom's does. But it has been fascinating to watch them change over time and see some of them really looking like Holly. We are hoping Holly's chest is passed on too a lot of her Grandchildren. She has the best chest I have seen on a Spoo of any colour.

With the humidex, they are saying it is more like 41 c today! We are melting here too.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruth said:


> She's so cute!! It makes me want to hug her!! :love2:
> 
> Oh, I just read that you began grooming her yourself, you did a great job! Was it hard?
> I'll be doing that soon too and I'm a bit nervous.


Thanks, I think that the first groom is the hardest. I was so nervous. Cherie was great and gave a few lessons before I started grooming and then when I did my first groom gave me some on line help. So I was really fortunate. Its not as hard as you'd think. I think getting up the nerve to try was the worst of it for me. I'm now enjoying being able to deal with it myself when they start looking too furry. I know I still have a lot to learn but it kind of a fun challenge to try and improve at it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks, I think that the first groom is the hardest. I was so nervous. Cherie was great and gave a few lessons before I started grooming and then when I did my first groom gave me some on line help. So I was really fortunate. Its not as hard as you'd think. I think getting up the nerve to try was the worst of it for me. I'm now enjoying being able to deal with it myself when they start looking too furry. I know I still have a lot to learn but it kind of a fun challenge to try and improve at it.


And doesn't it feel awesome to be doing a better job than the "Professionals" in you area that you were paying to butcher their haircuts? Seriously, I has every confidence that you could do at least as good as they had been doing! And you did. And now your grooms are miles better than theirs! You need to hang up a shingle and start doing other people's dogs!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> And doesn't it feel awesome to be doing a better job than the "Professionals" in you area that you were paying to butcher their haircuts? Seriously, I has every confidence that you could do at least as good as they had been doing! And you did. And now your grooms are miles better than theirs! You need to hang up a shingle and start doing other people's dogs!


Thanks maybe someday I'll try the hanging up my shingle thing on a small scale. I've got a lot to learn first. I'd like to try my hand at puppy grooming next I think, I hope...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks maybe someday I'll try the hanging up my shingle thing on a small scale. I've got a lot to learn first. I'd like to try my hand at puppy grooming next I think, I hope...


Well, you know I will help you in any way I can!!!! We can Skype or talk or visit.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

What a lovely poodle. I absolutely love her color.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

41 degree sounds mighty freezing to me...oh, celsius.  Is that like 90 degree F? It is nice here, 75 degree F. 

You did a great job on grooming! She's cute.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> 41 degree sounds mighty freezing to me...oh, celsius.  Is that like 90 degree F? It is nice here, 75 degree F.
> 
> You did a great job on grooming! She's cute.


Thanks. 

Your lucky 75 sounds great. 41 C translates to 105.8 F. Today is supposed to be a lot cooler and about 22 C which is 71.6 F which is about the perfect temperature (give or take a few degrees) to my way of thinking.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Your lucky 75 sounds great. 41 C translates to 105.8 F. Today is supposed to be a lot cooler and about 22 C which is 71.6 F which is about the perfect temperature (give or take a few degrees) to my way of thinking.


I am so with you there! Yesterday was just ridiculous! I am so looking forward to today, breezy and gorgeous!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well, you know I will help you in any way I can!!!! We can Skype or talk or visit.


Thanks, I know that you'll be a wonderful help when I tackle my next grooming challenge and I really appreciate it. It does make things a lot easier.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Show coat???? LOL!!! Brace yourself for that one. Even when it isn't me doing the work, you'll hear me belly aching and cursing!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

How many times have you groomed? You are doing a wonderful job! I'm learning too but I'm having trouble beveling, so much so that I'm afraid to try poms and have been doing the long hair on the legs. I've yet to have the bevel at the bottom come out well. I've tried the method where you slide your and down and trim below your hand. It's never come out neat/crisp. The paws come out sloppy too, but I haven't wanted to overdo it on my pup because I'm so slow. Your TK comes out good too. Bravo to you!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the property, it looks very secluded and she looks to be having a great time. I think your husband may be right, I believe they know when they look good! You would never know you are new to grooming!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Cherie, when I saw the first picture I was almost certain that was Holly. Even their haircuts and collars look similar.

Then I read it was Jenny, lol. Yeah, I have a bad habit of looking at the cute pictures first and reading the description afterwards, hehe! 

Trillium, if this was one of your first groomings, I want to see what you do with practice, it looks great!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

skinnydoggz said:


> How many times have you groomed? You are doing a wonderful job! I'm learning too but I'm having trouble beveling, so much so that I'm afraid to try poms and have been doing the long hair on the legs. I've yet to have the bevel at the bottom come out well. I've tried the method where you slide your and down and trim below your hand. It's never come out neat/crisp. The paws come out sloppy too, but I haven't wanted to overdo it on my pup because I'm so slow. Your TK comes out good too. Bravo to you!


Thanks for your vote of confidence. I think I have given Betty Jo and Jenny full grooms twice each. I've done a lot more fft. I started doing them before I worked up the courage to try a full groom. 

This wasn't a full groom on Jenny I did a fft and them tidied up her poms, her topknot and tail. Okay so I got carried away on a fft lol. But I enjoy trying to improve. 

I'm not very fast either yet! I'm hoping it comes with practice. I've been lucky with learning and its due to Cherie. I pester her with pics and ask were I need to work on it. I've even sent out an sos for pics of the back of Holly's head so I could see how she did it. She's even given me a few on line lessons via skype. Not to mention she has been unfailingly encouraging. 



Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I love the property, it looks very secluded and she looks to be having a great time. I think your husband may be right, I believe they know when they look good! You would never know you are new to grooming!


Thanks, 

We're in a very quiet subdivision with hardly any traffic but lots of kids. Which is great. 

Both Betty Jo and Jenny are hams and love to get their pics taken and its even better when we're hanging out outside lol. 



Ruth said:


> Cherie, when I saw the first picture I was almost certain that was Holly. Even their haircuts and collars look similar.
> 
> Then I read it was Jenny, lol. Yeah, I have a bad habit of looking at the cute pictures first and reading the description afterwards, hehe!
> 
> Trillium, if this was one of your first groomings, I want to see what you do with practice, it looks great!


Thanks I'm working on learning but know I have a ways to go yet. But it is fun trimming them its sort of like sculpting with fur.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Great job on the grooming!


----------

